# Arrowwood International???



## martyap (Jan 22, 2007)

I believe when I purchased my Durban Sands weeks from Herb years ago he was affiliated with Arrowwood Realty in South Africa. Has anyone had any experience selling back their weeks directly to Arrowwood?

Thanks
Marty


----------



## BarCol (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes I did through Heather at www.timesharespecials.com I believe. She took over from Herb and everything went very smoothly


----------

